# Selena Gomez und Vanessa Hudgens sprechen über Sex- und Drogenszenen aus "Spring Breakers"!



## Death Row (15 Sep. 2012)

Ja, ihr habt richtig gelesen: *SEX-Szenen!* :WOW:

*Unter anderem ein Dreier zwischen Ashley Benson, Vanessa Hudgens und James Franco!*

Quelle:
Selena Gomez and Vanessa Hudgens Talk Drug and Sex Scenes in 'Spring Breakers'


----------



## comatron (15 Sep. 2012)

Würde ich mal als die übliche PR-Maßnahme einstufen.


----------



## Dana k silva (15 Sep. 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Punisher (16 Sep. 2012)

nix neues


----------



## magna (28 Sep. 2012)

find ich auch nicht so begeisternd


----------



## command (28 Sep. 2012)

Wäre schon Spannend . Fände Selena, Vanessa und James spannender aber Sel ist ja christl. konservativ 8oder war das mal mit diesem Ring--thing) daher käme das wohl nicht in frage


----------

